# For all my Florida State brethren.



## brittthomas (Oct 16, 2014)

http://http://perrydube.com/2014/10/15/its-time-for-fsu-and-its-fans-to-embrace-the-role-of-the-villain/

Nice write up from a FSU alum/fan about everyone's perception of Florida State, the university and the football team. I especially agree with the part about the black uniforms.


----------



## Dub (Oct 16, 2014)

“We usually treat the Irish with disdain when it comes to football.

Not this week.

Notre Dame is playing Florida State this Saturday night, and the national mood is that we have had enough of the Seminoles because of this Jameis Winston affair. FSU’s handling of Winston has been abominable. The Tallahassee Police Department did a lot of harm to the FSU players and the school’s reputation with its handling of the case. The school did a lot of harm itself.

The Seminoles are more unlikeable than Notre Dame.”




sounds legit.....


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2014)

Winston is a little thug but I don't hold that against Seminole fans. My partner is an FSU graduate.

I hope ya'll kick ND's butt up and down the field all day long.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 16, 2014)

I agree Winston being a thug . Unlike elfi I hope ND beats the brakes off the noles


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Oct 16, 2014)

I use to love the Noles back in the Bowden days but I hate the new Seminoles I never thought 
I'd say this Go Notre Dame


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 16, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I use to love the Noles back in the Bowden days but I hate the new Seminoles I never thought
> I'd say this Go Notre Dame




i used to hold jimbo in high regard until recently. he claims to know the truth, because winston told him. ummmmm, isn't this the same guy who missed a game for lying to the fsu administration? i think at the end of the day, jimbo is going to look like a fool, because of winston, and that's too bad.
go irish!!


----------



## alphachief (Oct 16, 2014)

Like I've said before...we Nole fans could care less what you think of our program, school, Jameis or Jimbo.  We know those that matter have the facts and have/are treating this properly and we have faith in our team, our coach and the school.  As we beat your teams you can whine and complain all you want...we remain UNCONQUERED!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 16, 2014)

If your faith is in what's already happened your faith is very twisted


----------



## alphachief (Oct 16, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> If your faith is in what's already happened your faith is very twisted



You and the rest of the sheep follow the media hype and FSU hating.  We'll keep filling that trophy case and feel good about it.


----------



## Garnto88 (Oct 16, 2014)

Can't pull for the noles. The Jimbo press conference this week did it for me. Sad!!!!   Not pulling for Irish either.  I hope they both lose.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 17, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Like I've said before...we Nole fans could care less what you think of our program, school, Jameis or Jimbo.  We know those that matter have the facts and have/are treating this properly and we have faith in our team, our coach and the school.  As we beat your teams you can whine and complain all you want...we remain UNCONQUERED!



You have faith in your coach???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 17, 2014)

Go Noles!!!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 17, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> I use to love the Noles back in the Bowden days but I hate the new Seminoles I never thought
> I'd say this Go Notre Dame



x2......


----------



## miller (Oct 17, 2014)

Bunch of haters out there for sure, but that's what winning 22 in a row, reigning National Champs and poised to make another run will get you though. Lots and lots of hate! GO NOLES


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

That is all.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 17, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Like I've said before...we Nole fans could care less what you think of our program, school, Jameis or Jimbo.  We know those that matter have the facts and have/are treating this properly and we have faith in our team, our coach and the school.  As we beat your teams you can whine and complain all you want...we remain UNCONQUERED!



 Yep.  Lot's of back seat lawyers and detectives in here.  As the Noles keep winning, the vitriol towards FSU grows.    If you can't beat them (which so far, nobody can)...well, you know...


----------



## pnome (Oct 17, 2014)

Whatever.  There are no "good guys" and "bad guys" in football.  Just "guys"

Go NOLES!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 17, 2014)

http://www.foxsports.com/college-fo...ce-has-a-lot-in-common-with-penn-state-101514

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...ivestigative-hearing-david-cornwell/17370291/

http://www.tomahawknation.com/2014/4/30/5668004/jameis-winston-arrested-shoplifting-crab-legs-publix

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...rabilia-on-authentication-site-200929718.html

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ugly-t...iscourage-future-victims-034943507-ncaaf.html

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2014/09/jameis_winston_has_embarrassed.html

http://fansided.com/2014/09/29/jameis-winston-hometown-embarrassed-florida-sate-quarterback/

http://www.al.com/sports/index.ssf/2014/10/bo_jackson_says_jameis_winston.html

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...jameis-winston-todd-gurley-and-heisman-trophy


I do not hate FSU..And I am not flaming you in any way form or fashion.  IN FACT, I emplore you to take a long hard look at the headlines created by ONE PLAYER! I like FSU..heck, I used to be a big fan back in the day...never put them in front of my Dawgs, but I did always like them, and I still think it is a great school.  BUT, there comes a time when the institution becomes much more important.  He has, in fact and action, made a laughing stock of a great school....a great program with great traditions is being made to look like a "win at all costs football factory"....Fisher I am sure is a good man, but this is making him look bad. really bad, and when your Noles are being put into the same pathetic category that PSU was put in with Sandusky...dide...time to put the bourbon bottle down and back away from the bonfire that is burning in the living room.  FSU is throwing gas on the fire and playing Russian Roulette with two round in the cylinder.  I hope y'all get it right, but as for now where FSU stands with JW, y'all are the real life line from a Taylor Swift song...

"loving him is like driving a Maseratti down a one way street."


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 17, 2014)

The facts are out there for anyone to review. The only thing he did wrong was utter a phrase from a table top. People who say otherwise have not read the facts.

The Seminole Nation is feeding off of the national garbage campaign and I am pretty certain the team is going to be very fired up. And from the fans, I can tell you Gameday is not going to have a very warm welcome at all. Kirk has been in town the last day or so, trying to back peddle with his little tidbits here and there. But I think it is too little too late. Can't wait to see the signs in the morning. 

I will be in Doak tomorrow night and will be screaming at the top of my lungs. Go 'Noles!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 17, 2014)

The noles are very beatable and time will show that when they start playing quality ranked teams


----------



## Dog Hunter (Oct 17, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> The facts are out there for anyone to review. The only thing he did wrong was utter a phrase from a table top. People who say otherwise have not read the facts.
> 
> The Seminole Nation is feeding off of the national garbage campaign and I am pretty certain the team is going to be very fired up. And from the fans, I can tell you Gameday is not going to have a very warm welcome at all. Kirk has been in town the last day or so, trying to back peddle with his little tidbits here and there. But I think it is too little too late. Can't wait to see the signs in the morning.
> 
> I will be in Doak tomorrow night and will be screaming at the top of my lungs. Go 'Noles!



So the police lied about the crab legs?


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 17, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> The noles are very beatable and time will show that when they start playing quality ranked teams



There are only two teams in the top 25 who have wins over 2 currently ranked teams. 1 is Miss St and 2 is FSU

You were saying?


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 17, 2014)

The noles schulde has been weak to the point they won't win the championship


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> There are only two teams in the top 25 who have wins over 2 currently ranked teams. 1 is Miss St and 2 is FSU
> 
> You were saying?



But.  ACC...uuuhh..SEC....durpaderp.


----------



## GASeminole (Oct 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But.  ACC...uuuhh..SEC....durpaderp.



Totally.


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 17, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> I will be in Doak tomorrow night and will be screaming at the top of my lungs. Go 'Noles!



Me too! Who else will be there from here?

Maybe we can get together for a group pic in front of the Unconquered statue?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 17, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Me too! Who else will be there from here?
> 
> Maybe we can get together for a group pic in front of the Unconquered statue?



I might be able to get my hands on a couple of free tickets, but I'm not hopeful.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 17, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> But.  ACC...uuuhh..SEC....durpaderp.



  But we didn't play Miss State, and everyone knows Auburn was a poser last year.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dog Hunter said:


> So the police lied about the crab legs?



and the BB guns?

and the autographs he signed consecutively out of the kindness of his heart?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 17, 2014)

Roll Irish.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 17, 2014)

Dog Hunter said:


> So the police lied about the crab legs?



You will not get a response to this is all just media bias right?  I don't hold anything against him for the rape allegations because I have seen no evidence that he is guilty.  That aside the BB gun, crab legs, Burger King soda incidents were all stupid.  Him standing on a table and shouting at the top of his lungs a vulgar and degrading phrase just proves he is selfish self centered individual.

I don't expect fans to turn on their team.   But to defend JW like so many Noles fans have done is shocking to me.  Some of the resident FSU fans hear have condemned that behavior and indicated that they would be glad when he is gone.  That is really what I would have expected from all.

As an AU fan I have been in the same boat.  I will not turn my back on the team that I have loved all my life. 

A few weeks back my son wanted a New Jersey at the AU bookstore.  He had a #14 jersey in his hand.  We had a long conversation about why that was not a good choice.  I will always love my team but will not support or condone the behavior of the thugs.


----------



## miller (Oct 17, 2014)

Skeeter, that was a good post; and I can understand and respect your opinion. I do however stand behind Jameis, I thinks he's payed for his actions. Let see what he does from here on out, what I don't like is the overboard media portrayal of FSU, it's getting to the point of lunacy. Good luck to you guys the rest of the season.


----------



## miller (Oct 17, 2014)

brittthomas said:


> Me too! Who else will be there from here?
> 
> Maybe we can get together for a group pic in front of the Unconquered statue?



I'll be there as well! PM me if y'all decide to meet up, we tailgaite off Jackson Bluff and will be there early. GO NOLES


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 18, 2014)

miller said:


> Skeeter, that was a good post; and I can understand and respect your opinion. I do however stand behind Jameis, I thinks he's payed for his actions. Let see what he does from here on out, what I don't like is the overboard media portrayal of FSU, it's getting to the point of lunacy. Good luck to you guys the rest of the season.



And when he screws up again then will you FINALLY say he is an idiot and a punk or will you once again give him a pass?  I mean how many times does he have to screw up to finally be a thug?


----------



## Big Foot (Oct 18, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> And when he screws up again then will you FINALLY say he is an idiot and a punk or will you once again give him a pass?  I mean how many times does he have to screw up to finally be a thug?



^^this


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 18, 2014)

must be pretty easy to win when you play maybe one or two tough games a year compared to a rigorous sec schedule. stop playing in a basketball conference and let's see how successful you are. 

Pulling for the Irish tonight!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> must be pretty easy to win when you play maybe one or two tough games a year compared to a rigorous sec schedule. stop playing in a basketball conference and let's see how successful you are.
> 
> Pulling for the Irish tonight!



This^^^


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 18, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> must be pretty easy to win when you play maybe one or two tough games a year compared to a rigorous sec schedule. stop playing in a basketball conference and let's see how successful you are.
> 
> Pulling for the Irish tonight!



Why don't you wait till your team wins something meaningful this century before you come on here talking garbage.


----------



## tcward (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't believe I am saying this....Go Irish! I will now go take a hot shower.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 18, 2014)

pucker 9.9


----------



## hayseed_theology (Oct 18, 2014)

Man, what an ending!  That was wild.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 18, 2014)

Can't wait to hear the haters spin this one. Proud to be a Nole!


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 18, 2014)

congrats, Noles. I was pulling against yall but you stood tall in the second half. enjoy the win!


----------



## pnome (Oct 18, 2014)

Go Noles!!!!!


----------



## Throwback (Oct 18, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Why don't you wait till your team wins something meaningful SINCE 1941 before you come on here talking garbage.




fixed it for you


T


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 19, 2014)

Throwback said:


> fixed it for you
> 
> 
> T



Thank you.


----------



## Chattco1 (Oct 19, 2014)

This win won't change the fact Winston is garbage!


----------



## BobSacamano (Oct 19, 2014)

FSU should be back at #1.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 19, 2014)

GASeminole said:


> Suck it



You mean like FSU's running game and there offensive and defensive lines.


----------



## skeeter24 (Oct 19, 2014)

Great game to watch.  Got to love games that come down to wire and this one obviously did not disappoint.  Congrats to the Noles for making the necessary adjustments and pulling it out.


----------



## Old Dead River (Oct 19, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> FSU should be back at #1.



no, neither of those teams last night would stack up well against a quality SEC opponent.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2014)

Old Dead River said:


> no, neither of those teams last night would stack up well against a quality SEC opponent.



Could they beat Arkansas?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 19, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Could they beat Arkansas?



Up until the Dawgs stomped them yesterday, I didn't think anyone outside the SEC west could beat them.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Oct 19, 2014)

The noles have barely squeaked by on several games this year they have not had the dominance that they did last year in my eyes. It will be interesting to see with the ease of schulde they and this year and versus mediocre teams at how well they will fair . I do like Florida state from years past. I do not like jamesis Winston at all. Nor do I like there coach he needs more digity and ethics rather whatever it takes to win who cares what people do attitude


----------



## Hardwoods (Oct 19, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Could they beat Arkansas?



No. Everybody knows that the worst sec west team would dominate in any other conference.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 19, 2014)

Good write up.

It makes me laugh how grown men actually think that the rest of us are just jealous of them simply. Exhausted we recognize what is going on at FSU for what it is.

The alfachiefs of the world don't care.  He says as much.  He could not care less as long as they win.  Florida had the same mentality under Corch Meyers and it has come back to haunt them.  The same will happen at  Florida State.

FSU is a joke.  They actually support that piece of garbage Winston.  Their fall is going to be funny.  Florida's sure is.


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 19, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> FSU should be back at #1.



Why?


----------



## RipperIII (Oct 19, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Up until the Dawgs stomped them yesterday, I didn't think anyone outside the SEC west could beat them.



I'm not sure I'd say Stomped....Arky put quite a few points on the board and were probably a little flat form last weekend as well as missing their best Defensive end...which made a difference,...not saying that UGA would not have won anyway, but it is what it is.


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 19, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I'm not sure I'd say Stomped....Arky put quite a few points on the board and were probably a little flat form last weekend as well as missing their best Defensive end...which made a difference,...not saying that UGA would not have won anyway, but it is what it is.



We politely stepped firmly on them.  I believe Uga was also missing a player or two, one of which is considered a pretty good one.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 19, 2014)

RipperIII said:


> I'm not sure I'd say Stomped....Arky put quite a few points on the board and were probably a little flat form last weekend as well as missing their best Defensive end...which made a difference,...not saying that UGA would not have won anyway, but it is what it is.



We did for two quarters. But I'm not so sure the bama game had anything to do with it. They marched down the field on their 1st drive like they owned UGA. They got outcoached in the 1st half. Bobo's game plan of coming out of the gate throwing the ball blew their mind. Well played Bobo. Pruitt adjustment was pretty good too but i think it was more execution from the front 7 and them trying to get fancy, it cost them the game. But on to the 2nd half....... UGA let of the gas and got way too conservative. Jordan jenkins interview said just that he also said it humbled them. I like it. But the penalties are another problem that must be addressed! Go Dawgs!


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 19, 2014)

I love it when an FSU thread turns into a SEC/UGA thread.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 20, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Why don't you wait till your team wins something meaningful this century before you come on here talking garbage.



^This


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 20, 2014)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> digity



You had me jammin in my head to the old Dr. Dre & Blackstreet song No Diggity!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 20, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good write up.
> 
> It makes me laugh how grown men actually think that the rest of us are just jealous of them simply. Exhausted we recognize what is going on at FSU for what it is.
> 
> ...



What will make the fall funny is that if we do fall, we'll be on your level.

Seriously, dude, get a hobby, go to the beach or something besides trolling every FSU thread.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 20, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> I love it when an FSU thread turns into a SEC/UGA thread.



They all do.  Didn't you get the memo.  No one esle plays tackle football.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> What will make the fall funny is that if we do fall, we'll be on your level.
> 
> Seriously, dude, get a hobby, go to the beach or something besides trolling every FSU thread.



If you fall?  You're on crack.

And you will never be on our level.  You will always dwell in the gutter.  Our coach has a spine and does what needs to be done when our thugs act the fool.  

And I honk I'll just post whatever I want, thanks.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 20, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> They all do.  Didn't you get the memo.  No one esle plays tackle football.



In the almost competitive conference that is certainly true.

Acc.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> If you fall?  You're on crack.
> 
> And you will never be on our level.  You will always dwell in the gutter.  Our coach has a spine and does what needs to be done when our thugs act the fool.
> 
> And I honk I'll just post whatever I want, thanks.



Spin it like a democrat puppy boy. When UGA loses 2 more this year and finishes yet again not at the top of your wildly over-rated conference you'll be calling for your high-character coach's job.


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

At least our coach has character......Jimbo has become the laughing stock of college football.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> In the almost competitive conference that is certainly true.
> 
> Acc.



I'll stack our schedule against yours this year.  I think you have the SEC divisions confused.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> At least our coach has character......Jimbo has become the laughing stock of college football.



If your coach has so much character, why does he keep recruiting so many kids with sketchy backgrounds?


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 21, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Spin it like a democrat puppy boy. When UGA loses 2 more this year and finishes yet again not at the top of your wildly over-rated conference you'll be calling for your high-character coach's job.



     truth ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## elfiii (Oct 21, 2014)

This thread........

<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/Cs4Gj7JsET4?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/Cs4Gj7JsET4?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## brittthomas (Oct 21, 2014)

elfiii said:


> This thread........
> 
> <object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/Cs4Gj7JsET4?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/Cs4Gj7JsET4?hl=en_US&version=3&rel=0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## alphachief (Oct 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Good write up.
> 
> It makes me laugh how grown men actually think that the rest of us are just jealous of them simply. Exhausted we recognize what is going on at FSU for what it is.
> 
> ...



I'm on vacation in Hawaii right now.  I did however want to take a break to say...Eat It!  And...GO NOLES!!!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I'm on vacation in Hawaii right now.  I did however want to take a break to say...Eat It!  And...GO NOLES!!!



No....You eat it!!!


----------



## tcward (Oct 21, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> I'll stack our schedule against yours this year.  I think you have the SEC divisions confused.



The FSU schedule is.....well....nothing but a joke.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> truth ^^^^^^^^^^^^



Oh look who came out of their graham cracker doghouse. The cocoa canine.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Spin it like a democrat puppy boy. When UGA loses 2 more this year and finishes yet again not at the top of your wildly over-rated conference you'll be calling for your high-character coach's job.



Hold your breath and wait on it there sugar britches.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 21, 2014)

fish hawk said:


> No....You eat it!!!



Now that's original...not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 21, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I'm on vacation in Hawaii right now.  I did however want to take a break to say...Eat It!  And...GO NOLES!!!



Oh jeez I don't care where you are.  

If I was on vacation I sure as heck wouldn't be on here looking to see what you had posted.  You're special.


----------



## tcward (Oct 21, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> In the almost competitive conference that is certainly true.
> 
> Acc.



I thought is was the Anemic Coast Conference.......


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 21, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Now that's original.



Thanks!!!
Don't you have some coconuts to suck on or something?


----------



## alphachief (Oct 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh jeez I don't care where you are.
> 
> If I was on vacation I sure as heck wouldn't be on here looking to see what you had posted.  You're special.



SGD,
It dog fans like you that make it so fun living in Ga.  You guys that talk that talk that tough talk are the ones that cry like little babies when your season falls apart every year.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 23, 2014)

tcward said:


> I thought is was the Anemic Coast Conference.......



I'll just keep saying over and over I guess.  The ACC Atlantic is just as good as the SEC East.


----------



## chocolate dog (Oct 23, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh look who came out of their graham cracker doghouse. The cocoa canine.



Translation:   I cannot dispute the truth so I will make fun of the mans user name.

Yawn   So third graderish of you.

Go play in your sand box or something child.   Were you even alive the last time the team you worship won anything of relevance?


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 23, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Translation:   I cannot dispute the truth so I will make fun of the mans user name.
> 
> Yawn   So third graderish of you.
> 
> Go play in your sand box or something child.   Were you even alive the last time the team you worship won anything of relevance?



Evey time he gets in the sandbox the cats try to cover him up.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Oct 23, 2014)

tcward said:


> The FSU schedule is.....well....nothing but a joke.



Y'all play Auburn.  We play Notre Dame.

Y'all play Clemson.  We play Clemson.

There is no one else either of our schedules that should be capable of beating us.  Even South Carolina.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 23, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Evey time he gets in the sandbox the cats try to cover him up.



Ahhhh hahahahaha


----------



## flowingwell (Oct 23, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Y'all play Auburn.  We play Notre Dame.
> 
> Y'all play Clemson.  We play Clemson.
> 
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Evey time he gets in the sandbox the cats try to cover him up.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2014)

chocolate dog said:


> Translation:   I cannot dispute the truth so I will make fun of the mans user name.
> 
> Yawn   So third graderish of you.
> 
> Go play in your sand box or something child.   Were you even alive the last time the team you worship won anything of relevance?



Lol..  No translation necessary.  I was just making fun of you.  But you aren't crying to the mods this time so I guess we are making progress fudge puppy.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Evey time he gets in the sandbox the cats try to cover him up.



As opposed to you who gets sand kicked in his face, is given an atomic wedgie and sent home crying to mama.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Ahhhh hahahahaha



What happened?  You find a new picture for your Jaemis photo album?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2014)

fairhope said:


>



You like that one fairdope?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2014)

alphachief said:


> SGD,
> It dog fans like you that make it so fun living in Ga.  You guys that talk that talk that tough talk are the ones that cry like little babies when your season falls apart every year.



Lol.  You're on vacation and this is so important to you that you take the time out to get on here and try and set me straight.  Good grief you need to take more vacations.

And you can forget about me crying there alpha squaw.    I'll leave that to you and the rest of the Indian harem.  Y'all are so good at it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 24, 2014)

Stick together girls.  They claim there is strength in numbers but I feel pretty confident that I can handle you all.  Keep em coming.  I can go on busting y'all up for the rest of the season.


----------



## southGAlefty (Oct 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Stick together girls.  They claim there is strength in numbers but I feel pretty confident that I can handle you all.  Keep em coming.  I can go on busting y'all up for the rest of the season.



Keep telling yourself that tough guy. You're a regular old keyboard cowboy


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> Keep telling yourself that tough guy. You're a regular old keyboard cowboy



...and that concludes this episode of When Frustrated Housewives Attack.


----------



## Buck Roar (Oct 25, 2014)

Whoever says FSU has played "quality" oppenents this year must be crazy. ya'll are playing terribe teams and getting taken into OT and barely winning. One of my friends who is a noe fan says they shoudn't be in the top 5 and can't believe they have won and dodn't think they will beat Louisville. Whoever said the ACC Atantic is as good as the SEC East.
Go Dawgs!! FSU better hope they don't get us or we will show them how you pay real grown man football You know where you actually run it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

Buck Roar said:


> Whoever says FSU has played "quality" oppenents this year must be high. ya'll are paying terribe teams and getting taken into OT and barely winning. One of my friends who is a noe fan says they shoudn't be in the top 5 and can't believe they have won and dodn't think they will beat Louisville. Whoever said the ACC Atantic is as good as the SEC East.
> Go Dawgs!! FSU better hope they don't get us or we will show them how you pay real grown man football You know where you actually run it.



Oh my.  Here comes the freak out from alpha squaw and the irate injuns.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> You like that one fairdope?



So you into name calling again South Ga Dawg? Still sending your phone number out to members wanting to meet them Internet tough guy. Surprised your post didn't come with the word of the day. You are so elementary but your thesarus skills are impressive. Now move along, I don't have time for you or your narcissistic rage.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Hold your breath and wait on it there sugar britches.



Sugar britches? Really? That is usually used as a term of endearment with someone you care about and not for members on a sports forum. If you are using it to insinuate /express some belief you have about the member you used it with, it would be against forum rules. I know I was given an infraction for far less.


----------



## maker4life (Oct 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> So you into name calling again South Ga Dawg? Still sending your phone number out to members wanting to meet them Internet tough guy. Surprised your post didn't come with the word of the day. You are so elementary but your thesarus skills are impressive. Now move along, I don't have time for you or your narcissistic rage.






Please tell me he was really doing that!!!!


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Please tell me he was really doing that!!!!



Oh yeah, has sent that number out a few times from what I understand. Then comes on here and tells people that they take this way too serious and that his life is not defined by this forum. He is self proclaimed Captain Americus around here as if that is supposed to mean something. I guess his superhero costume would be a peanut with a cape. With that said, if anyone ever called his bluff and called him, I am sure he would turn into peanut butter.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 25, 2014)

Roll Tide.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> So you into name calling again South Ga Dawg? Still sending your phone number out to members wanting to meet them Internet tough guy. Surprised your post didn't come with the word of the day. You are so elementary but your thesarus skills are impressive. Now move along, I don't have time for you or your narcissistic rage.



If you don't have time then shut your pie hole and stop responding.  Seems simple enough.

If I use words you don't understand look them up.  

As for turning into peanut butter, lol not in this lifetime.  

You're a passive aggressive little fellow.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

maker4life said:


> Please tell me he was really doing that!!!!



You wanting to join the squaw's tribe syrup boy?


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Sugar britches? Really? That is usually used as a term of endearment with someone you care about and not for members on a sports forum. If you are using it to insinuate /express some belief you have about the member you used it with, it would be against forum rules. I know I was given an infraction for far less.



Well go tell.  I don't care.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 25, 2014)

Guys this is turning into a "I know you are but what am I thread". Lets leave the name calling out of it and discuss sports. Thanks.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Well go tell.  I don't care.



Tell who? They can see it. Whether they choose to do something about it is up to them. Hopefully they will do the right thing.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> Tell who? They can see it. Whether they choose to do something about it is up to them. Hopefully they will do the right thing.



Since when do you care about what's right?

I thought you didn't have time for this.


----------



## fairhopebama (Oct 25, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh look who came out of their graham cracker doghouse. The cocoa canine.





South GA Dawg said:


> Hold your breath and wait on it there sugar britches.





South GA Dawg said:


> You like that one fairdope?





South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  You're on vacation and this is so important to you that you take the time out to get on here and try and set me straight.  Good grief you need to take more vacations.
> 
> And you can forget about me crying there alpha squaw.    I'll leave that to you and the rest of the Indian harem.  Y'all are so good at it.





South GA Dawg said:


> You wanting to join the squaw's tribe syrup boy?





South GA Dawg said:


> Since when do you care about what's right?
> 
> I thought you didn't have time for this.



This is rich here. You show me where I have engaged in this elementary name calling behavior. Why is it that every thread that is deleted has one common member involved which is you.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 25, 2014)

fairhope said:


> This is rich here. You show me where I have engaged in this elementary name calling behavior. Why is it that every thread that is deleted has one common member involved which is you.



So what?


----------



## bullgator (Oct 25, 2014)

Oops. Sorry, I was looking for the Sports Forum. Hmmm, maybe it's over there...........


----------



## alphachief (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm sure SGD is a good guy.  He's just passionate about his dawgs and ate up about the fact that they're out of it this year...again.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 26, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I'm sure SGD is a good guy.  He's just passionate about his dawgs and ate up about the fact that they're out of it this year...again.



You know I am a DAWG fan and an FSU fan and you must be infected by a brain eating organism or something.  I suspect I was going to FSU games before you were born.

Neither team are out of anything yet.

FSU is suffering and I don't think its over, from Winston stupid thuggery. To deny that is to show disconnect from reality.

UGA is suffering from the Gurley brain disconnect.

Who knows how FSU would be in the SEC?  I do know that we have had a few good games between the two.  Last year the SEC was 5-3 against the ACC in regular season.

The bottom line is what would a match up be between UGA and FSU and I for one would love to see that.

Now get your head out of the bucket and quit making me embarrassed for doing the chop when UGA and FSU aren't playing.

Just be glad you aren't a gator fan!


----------



## fish hawk (Oct 26, 2014)

FSU fans are the delusional ones!!!If they think they can compete in a playoff against the best in the country with that pathetic O line and running game that's produced a whopping 50 yards against Notre Dame,yep that's Notre Dame!!!


----------



## alphachief (Oct 26, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> You know I am a DAWG fan and an FSU fan and you must be infected by a brain eating organism or something.  I suspect I was going to FSU games before you were born.
> 
> Neither team are out of anything yet.
> 
> ...



If you went to your first FSU game before 1960 ...your right.  Went to my first game in 1964.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2014)

alphachief said:


> I'm sure SGD is a good guy.  He's just passionate about his dawgs and ate up about the fact that they're out of it this year...again.



Not ate up at all.  We are very much still in it.  And we will go as far as we deserve to go.  How far that ends up being is up in the air.  If we win out we will be in the playoff.  If not we won't.  It's simple and it's fair.  

But none of that matters right now.  All that matters is beating Florida.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 26, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Not ate up at all.  We are very much still in it.  And we will go as far as we deserve to go.  How far that ends up being is up in the air.  If we win out we will be in the playoff.  If not we won't.  It's simple and it's fair.
> 
> But none of that matters right now.  All that matters is beating Florida.



Finally...something we agree on!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 26, 2014)

alphachief said:


> Finally...something we agree on!



Lol.  Dude we probably agree on lots of things.  That's what I don't get.  For some people here, you have a little squabble over something football related and it's like the other person is a freaking demon or something.  Thats silly.

I don't even have a problem with you.  You and a few others freaked about something I said concerning Winston and it snowballed into an avalanche of ridiculousness.

No hard feelings here.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 27, 2014)

South GA Dawg said:


> Lol.  Dude we probably agree on lots of things.  That's what I don't get.  For some people here, you have a little squabble over something football related and it's like the other person is a freaking demon or something.  Thats silly.
> 
> I don't even have a problem with you.  You and a few others freaked about something I said concerning Winston and it snowballed into an avalanche of ridiculousness.
> 
> No hard feelings here.



Agree...heck, if you can't stand give and and take about college football...you need to move the conversation to the hobbies or food forum!


----------

